# Acronym "RAD"



## Alisa Dinneen (Nov 19, 2009)

Can anyone in Family Practice tell me what they would code for a diagnosis if their doctor wrote "RAD"?

Thank you,
Alisa


----------



## pamasbury (Nov 19, 2009)

Wondering if it could be Reactive Airway Disease which is another term for Asthma.


----------



## Alisa Dinneen (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for the possibility.  We do have the question out to the doctor but have not heard back, yet, so I thought I would do some investigating in the mean time!

Alisa


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 19, 2009)

493.90
If you look up disease, reactive airway - it states _see_ Asthma


----------



## ciphermed (Nov 19, 2009)

I have seen reactive airway disease documented as RAD...and agree it codes to asthma.


----------

